# Hit Long Lake Today



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I decided to take my sons out on the ice today. It was the first trip for my youngest, Sam. He did very well. We caught a bunch of dinks, but Sam did manage a crappie, about a 6 incher. Was just fun to take them out and let them catch a few fish. Pix to follow.

Oh yeah, there was a fait amount of water on top, but the ice under it was a good, solid 4 to 5 inches. All going to freeze tonight and the rest of the week. Just watch the edges.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sam on the ice.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sam's first fish through the ice.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The seasoned veteran....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishing buddies.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sam and a Long Lake gill


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sam and his first crappie. He had a ball out there. Was real slick too.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Too Cute Carl!

Gene


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Carl,,, Great pictures of them little guys............ 
I'm glad to see you can get some time in with the kids..
I used to get my son to go with me alot... UMMMMMM
Miss those days!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stan


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Good lookin boys, you must be proud. I remember those days the kids and fishing and all. Now they have no time. Cherish them while you have them at home. John


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking boys there Carl..
They must take after their mom!   
Carl...you are diehard for sure!!!
Great pics!


----------



## Fish Gut (Jan 19, 2005)

The future is looking very promising, good looking youg men!
I also have a question? Have you ever heard of dollar lake?
And if so, could you tell me if it is worth fishing. The owner
wants my brother to build some houses oround it. Im going
to give it a site evaluation, then Im going to fish it. contact
me if you'd like [email protected]


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Dollar Lake is GREAT fishing. Big gills and monster crappie.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Big Daddy, 
Aren't you missing one of today's pictures?
LOL
Lori


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Those are some healthy lookin' bodyguards ya got there BD. Good show.....


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Fished long sunday steady action but way too many dinks; hopefully miller frezzez back over it's right up there with misery bay on quality gills. It is a shame about the development arond dollar; water uaed to be real clean and lake was full of hawg bass.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sliderville, I didn't take it, I was only joking.  

They had a ball, I was only trying to keep up with them. I'm still sore and tired from Presque Isle. LOL.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

One question for you, where are the young fishermens cups of hot chocolate? What a Daddy you are. Am waiting to see what your answer is. Just pulling your chain. Bill aka Wormdunker69


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We went out to lunch right after, and of course, they had hot chocolate with whipped cream on top! Then, they both ate a cup of chicken noodle soup and fell asleep in the truck on the way home. LOL.

I prefer, with kids, to leave the hot chocolate for after the fishing. Gives us something to look forward to. If we would have stayed out longer, I would have brought sandwiches and stuff, but we were only there for a couple hours. Sam's only 4 and I think that even though we were getting fish, he would have turned his attention to the food and hot stuff rather than the fishing. But they were excited to get to the restaurant!!!


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

A few years ago, they started preparing for the development and really screwed up a nice resource. It was a great little lake to drag the canoe onto and fish for 'gills, bass, and crappie. Used to see the hatch of freshwater jellyfish in there as well. Have never witnessed them anywhere else. They had some issues between the canal (outflow from firestone) and lake, causing some canal water to make its way into the lake. I have stayed away since they started tearing up the shorelines. Didin't know if I would be trespassing or not.


----------



## Fish Gut (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank's Big Daddy, I think Im going to give it a try soon. If not then I will
waight till spring, after my work is done and bobber fish.


----------



## Fish Gut (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you to Dingo I have often wonderd if anyone ever read what I have writen. IM NOT SURE WHAT THE DEAL IS, BUT I WILL POST MY FIND after I fish it. I hope I can invite OGF, family to go with me, and share some storys and good coffee. It is 8:55 I will make 2 calls, and get back to you and Mr.Daddy.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

talked to the resident of the sole house on dollar last spring (he has since put it up for sale), he was fuming mad because the townhomes were built. The easten hlf of the shore was filled with bubbles from soap. The home owner claimed the townhomes laundy water was making directly to the lake. Dollar was always crystal clear that day it was a muddy mess.
Dingo, I have also seen the jellyfish, just was never sure what they were


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Big D. Great Pix. The Best Part Yesterday Was When You Pulled Them Off The Ice In Your Sled..they Really Got Into That Ride. Lonnie Wanted You To Come Back And Take Him For A Ride Too. Lol.i Figured You Were Joshin' ,hoped You Were. Lol. Lori Was Just Being A Smart A. The Vex Just Had A Wire That Came Undone. You Lucked Out Again.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL. I'll try and show you what I can with the Vex. Getting ready to head out to Long here in 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Sightings in Ohio

http://nsm1.nsm.iup.edu/tpeard/location.html#OH

From the surface on a sunny day, they look like silver dollars floating around. Wonder if this was how the lake was originally named? If the water quality has decreased due to the construction, they probably won't be around anymore. It was one of my favorite canoeing and float tubing lakes due to the fact that the only unnatural shoreline was at the single house on the lake, and the owner was very nice to talk to. Too bad this had to change.


----------

